# Den Ihnhalt aus einem JTextArea in eine Textdatei speichern?



## Guest (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte den Inhalt aus einem JTextArea ín eine Textdatei abspeichern...
wie ist das möglich?


----------



## EOB (29. Mai 2007)

das ist recht einfach....erst holst du dir den text mit:


```
String content = textArea.getText();

try {
        BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("dateiname"));
        out.write(content);
        out.close();
    } catch (IOException e) {
}
```

probier ma...

grüße


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2007)

getText() kann er nicht finden


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2007)

gibts aber,
dann hast du ein anderes Objekt am Wickel oder die JTextArea in einer Variablen eines anderen Typs gespeichtert,

geht

String content = ((JTextArea) textArea).getText(); 
?


----------



## EOB (29. Mai 2007)

poste mal, worauf du getText() aufrufst...also die zeile 

grüße


----------



## Guest (30. Mai 2007)

naja dachte mir das eigentlich so...

```
JScrollPane textArea = new JScrollPane(new JTextArea(5,20));	
	textArea.setVerticalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);
	textArea.setHorizontalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);
	textArea.setBackground(Color.WHITE.brighter());
	add(textArea,gbc);
        String inhalt = textArea.getText();
```


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2007)

hat keiner eine idee?


----------



## The_S (31. Mai 2007)

EOB hat dir die Lösung schon gepostet! Wenn es eine Exception gibt, dann poste uns diese bitte!


----------



## Gast (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Deine "textArea" ist eine JScrollPane und da gibts die Methode getText() nicht.
Ich würde das dann wohl eher so gestalten:

JScrollPane  scrollPane= new JScrollPane(textArea = new JTextArea(5,20));
...

dann geht auch textArea.getText() ;-)


----------



## The_S (31. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, da liest man einmal den Code net aufmerksam ... 

Aber wer nennt sein JScrollPane auch schon textArea ... :roll:


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2007)

ok funktioniert jetzt soweit! danke!

und wo speichert er die datei dann hin? 
Muss man da nicht noch irgendwo nen pfad angeben?


----------



## The_S (31. Mai 2007)

EOB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> ...
> BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("dateiname"));
> ...
> ```



Dreimal darfste raten ...


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2007)

ok alles klaro.. 

und wenn ich jetzt den Pfad mit hilfe des JFileChoosers auswählen möchte?


----------



## The_S (31. Mai 2007)

Dann setzte anstelle des Strings einfach den selektierten Pfad deines JFileChoosers. Der Konstruktor vom FileWriter aktzeptiert auch File-Objekte!


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2007)

hmm verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz...

im mom sieht es bei mir noch so aus:

```
else if (ereignis.getSource() == speichern) {
                    
                    String content = verbSwing.textArea.getText();

                    try {
                        BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("C:/Users/Basti/Desktop/test.txt"));
                        out.write(content);
                        out.close();
                    } catch (IOException e) {
                        System.out.println("Konnte nicht speichern!");
                      }
                   
                    fc.showSaveDialog(null); // das hat ja im moment noch keine funktion, öffnet nur den chooser
                }
```

wie kann ich das jetzt machen, dass er den ausgewählten pfad vom chooser nimmt?


----------



## The_S (31. Mai 2007)

```
else if (ereignis.getSource() == speichern) {
                    
                    int val = fc.showSaveDialog(null);
                    if (val == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION) {
                    String content = verbSwing.textArea.getText();

                    try {
                        BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(fc.getSelectedFile()));
                        out.write(content);
                        out.close();
                    } catch (IOException e) {
                        System.out.println("Konnte nicht speichern!");
                      }
                    }
                   

                }
```

Du solltest dir nochmal gut das GUI und IO Kapitel in deinem Einsteigerbuch durchlesen  .


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2007)

ok habs schon hinbekommen mit getSelectedFile()

THX!


----------

